# What age to start hgh?



## LukeVTS (Dec 7, 2008)

Ive always said i wouldnt touch it until im around 29-30. What are other peoples opinions?


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

All depends if your 30 and just trained for 6 months then know..I waited till i was 27-28 till i used gh,slin....And i,d been training since 4 years old.Thats junior rugby so does,nt really count..I recon 4-5 years on gear then go for it..


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

im 28 but dont feel no where near ready for it at the mo and tbh couldnt afford that aswell lol!

i been thinking more towards the 40 year old mark for me tbh as having 3 young kiddies to feed etc is gonna make it impossible before hand, dont get me wrong if i could afford it i would at 30 ish


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

gets prescribed to kids for dwarfism...and other such illness's...AIDS,burns victims...etc etc!!!!

guessing if you got a good bit of size and muscle on you would be worth doing it more than not having much on you...hell i dont know,i'm just talking out of my head again...people taking it all ages!!!!

gotta have the doe for it though!!!!

plus,pretty much need the insulin and T3 and a good test to go with it,because it decreases insulin levels and T3...and for a lengthy 4-6 months...quite an expensive load i'd say!!!!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i would say its of benefit to most if can afford it to run for a decent amount of time.

I no its not needed but it would make a good addition funds available. i have never used it before but am starting some at the minute just 3.3iu per day as have got some expendable cash so will run this for 4 months or so and see if i notice anything.


----------



## Ramjet1458 (Aug 24, 2009)

hi.. can hgh be taken if a person is on fluoxetine tabets for depression


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Apr 7, 2009)

Ramjet1458 said:


> hi.. can hgh be taken if a person is on fluoxetine tabets for depression


yeah why not.


----------



## petethemanc (Sep 18, 2007)

Im 33 been on hgh for 2 years straight genotropin 6iu ed and i can definitely notice the difference. I mean overall difference, skin sleep general well being.


----------

